# Praetorians: Rod or Voidblade?



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

I actually want to include the Praetorians because they just look interesting but as a new player I dont want to invest money on models that I wont necessarily use. So they have two choices: The Rod of the Covenant or having particle casters and voidblades. My question is which one should I use for battle???


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

I would say if the models allow you, learn how to pin and make it so you can use both sets of weapons on the models (its what I plan to do when I get some) but as for rules wise... the rods got short range but is a power weapon and looks like a good termie killer with its STR and AP, plus with termies hitting on init of 1 (power fists) Preats hit first.
As for the voidblade and particle caster, that seems like they would be a good HQ/ bodyguard killer squad, pistols with decent str (lacks AP though) and longer range than the Rod, as well as the voidblade in close combat having rending and being able to strip the HQ of any armour saves just seems beautiful.

so really if you can pin it would great, but IMO rods are good taking out heavy infantry with single wounds and slow, where as the caster and voidblade is good against HQ units due to their increased attacks with rending and armour stripping.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

Rods are useless, seriously 1 attack each? I tryied to Mathhammer it some times ago, on the charge 5 praetorians with rods lose to a tactical...go home please!

The PC+VB is ''slightly'' more viable mainly cause they have 2attacks each, they become ''decent'' at anti light infantry and anti tank...for 40points a model tough they are ABSOLUTELY uncompetitive, if you want to use them cause you like the models just put the void blades imo


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

The answer is magnets! On the other hand, if you don't want to buy models you won't use the answer is: don't buy any Praetorians.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

My advice is if you like the models, buy them, stick a deathmark head on them (the cyclopean ones) and give them the rod, and use them as crypteks

That is my plan anyway


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

I made a box as lychguard and have plenty enough bits to make a few warriors into Lords and Crypteks for my Royal Court. If you want to make them as Praetorians, I prefer the rod of covenant, if only for aesthetic reasons. They seem like cruddy units either way you kit them.


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

I actually plan on making my cryptek out of exactly that  when I get my lychguard today and another immortal box. Reason I did ask this is because well yeah they are uncompetitive but I am not a very competitive guy so that doesnt phase me in the slightest. I see them as having potential if they are used carefully, almost as if they are held back and just look for weak spots or they can be used in combination with our other units. Give one assault to a vehicle with the voidblades and dish out as much rolls of 4+ for the Enoptric Strike to lower the armor value, then our next turn start shooting the crap out of the vehicle. Its a thought (probably a very expensive thought at that) but IMO it does make them somewhat viable.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I really hate them with rods: they're combat troops that are fast enough to catch most things but then out out so few attacks that they can't beat anything that has even a half decent combat phase.
I would just stick to the blades and use them principally as an anti-tank unit that can double as an ok combat unit (especially against units with poorer armour saves).... which would normally be things like nids, but with masses of rending and toxin attacks you'll be wanting to avoid nids in general.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Give em blades as anything that you would give them a rod to fight would kick their ass. They are and always will be a disruption unit used to hunt devesators and the like or even path finders so the bonus ap is also a complete waste as their targets are in cover anyways.


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

I' go with the magnet option. The Particle Castor and Void Blade combination seem to be the most popular options, but I think the the Rod is better for MEQ and TEQ armies.


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

People seem to forget the Rod is a power weapon and the blades are not. Whats more the Rod is as good as an extra attack at Initiative (faster than anything in existence). You get to zip up to the enemy, make shooting attacks with AP 2 and kill a bunch of guys THEN charge in to close combat and get 2 attacks each. AND there all power weapons.

But hey you go with the blades.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

JackalMJ said:


> People seem to forget the Rod is a power weapon and the blades are not. Whats more the Rod is as good as an extra attack at Initiative (faster than anything in existence). You get to zip up to the enemy, make shooting attacks with AP 2 and kill a bunch of guys THEN charge in to close combat and get 2 attacks each. AND there all power weapons.
> 
> But hey you go with the blades.


1- the rod ''extra attack'' allows cover;
2- it doesnt count for combat resolution
3- 10 WS4 str5 pw attacks for a 200pts unit (3,33 dead MeQs) is NOT that scaring
4- void blades can threathen tanks too
5- i still think the best use for praetorians is to use them for crypteks conversion with the deathmarks' heads


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

You wont sell me on voidblades. They arnt power weapons. They cost to much to be mildly threatening to tanks.

I agree with the above points, but while they dont count for combat resolution, capping 4 guys BEFORE combat is 4 guys you wont have attacking you (which at initative 2 is almost always the case). Cover at 6inchs of range might not be that big of a deal.

I think they have pretty good potential, the one attack is crippling i know but an AP 2 attack does go far to help resolve that.


----------

